# How does a Remington 1100 work?



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 17, 2009)

I took mine out to shoot some skeet today.  I had to fire it single-shot because it wouldn't cycle.  What causes the action to cycle after a shell is fired?  I'm trying to figure out what is wrong with the gun.  I really don't want to take it all to way to Toccoa (GunDocc) if it's something that I can fix.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2009)

First thing to check are the 2 gas ports, then make sure your "O ring" is still in one piece.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 17, 2009)

O-ring is in one piece.  Where are the gas ports?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> O-ring is in one piece.  Where are the gas ports?



2 very small holes under the barell,(disassemble barell) if those holes are plugged the gun will NOT cycle, spray some gun blaster, or something like that through them, or take a paper clip and juke it thru 'em.  The ports on a 1100 need to be cleaned after each use to prevent clogging.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 17, 2009)

I'll check that.  Thanks Quack.  The O-ring was my first thought, but it looked fine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> I'll check that.  Thanks Quack.  The O-ring was my first thought, but it looked fine.



Hopefully that will be a easy fix, I haven't been around the 1100's in well over 20yrs, but best I can remember that was usually the problem.  Good luck!!


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 17, 2009)

At least one of them was definitely clogged.  I felt the paper clip punch through.  The other slipped through easily, but may have had a partial clog.  I wish I'd known about that this afternoon.  I don't know when I'll have another chance to shoot it.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 17, 2009)

When should the O-ring be replaced?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2009)

Dead Eye Eddy said:


> At least one of them was definitely clogged.  I felt the paper clip punch through.  The other slipped through easily, but may have had a partial clog.  I wish I'd known about that this afternoon.  I don't know when I'll have another chance to shoot it.



Clean the ports out thouroghly, then clean the barell good, and the ports one more time.



Dead Eye Eddy said:


> When should the O-ring be replaced?



Eddy back when I shot an 1100 I always carried a spare O-ring with me, go ahead and order you 2-3 and might as well replace, like any other piece of rubber you can "feel" the deterioation on it, better safe than sorry, cheap fix too!
Sounds like the whole gun, could use a really good cleaning.  Shooting cheap shells will also foul the ports.


----------



## Dead Eye Eddy (Jul 17, 2009)

I've got extra O-rings that I keep in my choke tube case, but I didn't have my choke tube case with me today.  If I had, I would have tried changing it, although it probably wouldn't have mattered with the ports clogged.  The gun was super clean.  I just broke it down last week and cleaned every part.  I just didn't know about the gas ports.  Now I do.

I'll probably go ahead and replace the O-ring the next time I shoot it or right before dove season, if not.  

Thanks again, Quack.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 17, 2009)

Berettas don't have o-rings.

Berettas don't need cleaning.


----------



## dawg2 (Jul 17, 2009)

That is pretty bad when you can't shoot a gun because the rubber band broke


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 17, 2009)

Twenty five ought six said:


> Berettas don't have o-rings.
> 
> Berettas don't need cleaning.



Neither do Benillis . . .


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 17, 2009)

I've shot over 25,000 rounds of 12 ga skeet in my 1100 and only had to replace my O-rings 2X.  I love my 1100!


----------



## bat (Jul 17, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> I've shot over 25,000 rounds of 12 ga skeet in my 1100 and only had to replace my O-rings 2X.  I love my 1100!



Yeah who needs any of those "BB" guns when you can have a good 1100.  My son got mine, I sure do miss it!  I liked it better then my 11-87.  A great gun and I never did have a problem with it.  

Hope that fixes it for you Dead Eye Eddy!  Hang on to that gun, it is a "classic".


----------



## bighonkinjeep (Jul 17, 2009)

A pipe cleaner with some Hoppes works great for cleaning gas ports.
I've got an Uncle that took his 1100 to Argentina because the recoil is so soft. He ran over 80 boxes, yes 80+ boxes a day through it with no problem.
I love my Remington auto loading shotguns.
BHJ


----------



## PA4476 (Jul 18, 2009)

For the money... you can't beat an 1100. 

Having said that, I shoot an old Winchester Super X 1. It does have an O-ring. But After 12,000 plus rounds through it I have yet to have to replace it. As far as I am concerned the SX1 is by far the best auto I have ever shot.

Just one mans opinion


----------



## Headsortails (Jul 20, 2009)

*how does an 1100 work*

You mean your supposed to replace the o-ring? Since 1987, mine has never broke.


----------



## jglenn (Jul 20, 2009)

how about 1966 Obrunson


----------



## georgia_home (Jul 20, 2009)

i have 2 1187's... rings have been gone for years and they still take everything i throw at them.. low brass, hi, magnum, 2-3/4 & 3inch. hey don't stop!!! not one failure.

that being said, i have made a resolution to order about 6 of these things... for me, and a couple friends who need replacements.

i think this is the only real complaint i have against remington!!! how petty is that.

when i saw the remington rep last year at BPS Fall Classic, i suggested that when the go out on promos... like the fall classic... that should carry a bag full of the rubbers!!! cost near zero... + the good will of marketing!!! man... that would be a big hit!!!


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 20, 2009)

georgia_home said:


> i have 2 1187's... rings have been gone for years and they still take everything i throw at them.. low brass, hi, magnum, 2-3/4 & 3inch. hey don't stop!!! not one failure.
> 
> that being said, i have made a resolution to order about 6 of these things... for me, and a couple friends who need replacements.
> 
> ...



You can buy them at any plumbing supply store.


----------



## JustUs4All (Jul 20, 2009)

Winchester Mod. 12, only fails to recycle when I do.


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 29, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> First thing to check are the 2 gas ports, then make sure your "O ring" is still in one piece.


quack is right i think the ring assembly can be taken out and reversed for low brass shells.


----------



## shortround1 (Jul 29, 2009)

bighonkinjeep said:


> A pipe cleaner with some Hoppes works great for cleaning gas ports.
> I've got an Uncle that took his 1100 to Argentina because the recoil is so soft. He ran over 80 boxes, yes 80+ boxes a day through it with no problem.
> I love my Remington auto loading shotguns.
> BHJ


i am right their with you, i like them so much i have three. the only autoloader i thought was better was my old hunpback browning sweet .16, never ever had a misfire with that old gold triggered wonder of wood and steel.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Jul 30, 2009)

shortround1 said:


> quack is right i think the ring assembly can be taken out and reversed for low brass shells.



Wrong gun.  

There is no "ring assembly."


----------



## Sargent (Jul 30, 2009)

If that doesn't work, get a new recoil spring.  I left my action open on accident and stored it for several months.  Installed a new recoil spring and it works like new.  $10 at gun-parts.com


----------



## bronco611 (Aug 2, 2009)

*1100 o rings*

i have an 1100 that was made in 1978. had to replace o ring 2 times since i bought it. never had to clean gas ports. i use rem-oil with teflon in the magazine tube to keep it slick. still works as good as the day i bought it. others can keep all their guns i will always use my 1978-1100 and my 1978 700 adl in 30-06. still shoot perfectly. and brother i have put them thru the wringers over the years. i doubt a benelli ar such could take the abuse i have put these guns thru and still preform flawlessly. the 1100 is basically the american version of the ak-47. pack it full of dirt, water,snow etc and it will still preform for you. i wouldn't part with mine for anyother guns on the market.


----------



## daisy102998 (Aug 3, 2009)

I have always wonder what is the difference between a 1100 Mag and 1100 2and3/4"?  Some one told me it was just the ports?
I just always wondered.  Back in old days you had buy two one for 23/4" and one for 3'.


----------



## Twenty five ought six (Aug 3, 2009)

I have always wonder what is the difference between a 1100 Mag and 1100 2and3/4"?  Some one told me it was just the ports?  Basically that is correct.


 I just always wondered.  Back in old days you had buy two one for 23/4" and one for 3'. Or buy two  barrels which is what most people do  if they want to shoot magnum shells.

The 11-87 came along to address the problem and it will shoot both.  But there are a lot of people who still like the feel and balance of the 1100, which is why it is still in production.


----------



## alphachief (Aug 4, 2009)

*A few of pics of my honey....*

You just gotta love a well kept 1100...Dad bought me this 1100 in 1975.  I wish I had a dime for every deer, hog, turkey, duck,goose,dove,quail,squirrel, snake,gator,rabbit,snipe,pheasant,coyote that I've shot with her through the years!  I've replace the O-rings one time and she never fails me.


----------

